# Sarah Palin Says She Could Beat Obama



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sarah Palin says she is seriously considering a run for the White House, and she believes she could beat President Obama in 2012, the former Alaska governor told ABC News' Barbara Walters.

"I'm looking at the lay of the land now, and ... trying to figure that out, if it's a good thing for the country, for the discourse, for my family, if it's a good thing," Palin said in an interview scheduled to air in full Dec. 9 on ABC as part of Walters' "10 Most Fascinating People" of 2010.

Sarah Palin Thinking of Running for President, and Tells Barbara Walters She Could Beat President Obama in 2012 - ABC News


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

I think right about now I could beat Obama:teeth_smile:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

edward.lee8 said:


> I think right about now I could beat Obama:teeth_smile:


Go for it. I'll vote for you.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

She has my vote!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Allen West is a sure thing because the douchebag majority in Assachusetts that reelected Deville doesn't hold much weight in the electoral college..


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

I would like to see her beat him with a baseball bat.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> I would like to see her beat him with a baseball bat.


+1 :thumbs_up:


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Doubtful that she gets the GOP nomination in 2012 over Romney, Huckabee or Gingrich... and not a snowball's chance in hell she'd get my vote over one of them first.

Pretty............. YES.
Presidential...... NOPE.

Her governorship benefited Alaska, but I still think she killed McCain's '08 presidential bid. Some local successes just don't translate well onto the national stage... kinda like a Friendly's _Fribble_, and Donnie Wahlberg. :wink_smile:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I would vote for Jan Brewer over Palin if she ran. I don't think Palin has a snowball's chance in hell if she were picked by the GOP.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*I too think Palin can beat Obama...*










*I just think he would enjoy it...*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think she would kick his ass, he throws like a sissy .


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

In a one-on-one I think I could beat Obama today. Remember that Sarah Palin is not a main-stream Republican candidate and she could end up being the very reason Obama, like Duval, could win in the not too distant future.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i'd vote for Palin, but she has to get by the liberal media first.

they killed her on the last campaign


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd vote for her too over Obama, but she's pretty much at the bottom of my wish list for Republican candidates.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I think a level III offender could beat odrama right now. As far as Palin, I think you would see the same thing happen with her as Cahill in this past election. A vote for her would translate into a vote for odrama.


----------

